# Coming soon: 200 Unbeaten, Unassigned fighters *Version 3*



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

*200 Unbeaten, Unassigned fighters *Version 3**

I will soon be releasing my 2012 & the 3rd edition of my list of Unbeaten, Unassigned fighters. The 2 previous versions went down well.

The previous versions are below...
Version 2: http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unbeaten-unassigned-fighters-version-2-a.html
Version 1: http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/84538-top-100-unbeaten-unassigned-fighters.html

Of version 2, 22 out of the 100 fighters have since been signed by one of the big 4 promotions (15 UFC, 0 Strikeforce, 7 Bellator). So its a good way to find out about future prospects.

As always, the main 3 rules are: 
1) They must be unbeaten!
2) The must not be signed by or have ever been signed by UFC, Strikeforce or Bellator
3) They must be active (fought within the past 1 year)

*New list features*:
- 100 more fighters this time out (10 more in Heavyweight, 10 more in Lightheavyweight, 10 more in Middleweight, 10 more in Welterweight, 10 more in Lightweight, 20 more in Featherweight, 20 more in Bantamweight, 10 new Flyweights)
- A new flyweight category
- 53 Champions from regional organisation 
- Fighters from 30 different countries
- Strength of opponents they've faced
- Fighters with records ranging from 12-0 to 2-0
- Top 5 records include 2x 12-0, 3x 11-0, 4x 10-0, 8x 9-0, 17x 8-0

This year will be slightly different, as i'll be doing it by weightclass, instead of all in 1 go (Seen as there's double the fighters!). Part 1, which will be both Heavyweights & Flyweights, will be released in the coming days, and after that the other weightclasses will be released every few days.

-------------------------

*The List*

Part 1: Heavyweights & Flyweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...ht-unbeaten-unassigned-fighters-part-1-a.html
Part 2: Bantamweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-2-a.html#post1576087
Part 3: Featherweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-3-a.html#post1577621
Part 4: Lightweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-4-a.html#post1580124
Part 5: Welterweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-5-a.html#post1581040
Part 6: Middleweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-6-a.html#post1583146
Part 7: Lightheavyweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-7-a.html#post1584703


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Must take a long long time to do this! Stickied this post  Always a great read and as you said, great to see future prospects and keep an eye on them.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Part 1: Heavyweights & Flyweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...ht-unbeaten-unassigned-fighters-part-1-a.html


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Part 2: Bantamweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-2-a.html#post1576087


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Part 3: Featherweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-3-a.html#post1577621


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Part 4: Lightweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-4-a.html#post1580124


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Part 5: Welterweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-5-a.html#post1581040


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Part 6: Middleweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-6-a.html#post1583146


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Part 7: Lightheavyweights - http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...unassigned-fighters-part-7-a.html#post1584703


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Thats it, 200 unbeaten unassigned fighters listed! Hope you guys enjoyed reading the lists as much as i enjoyed doing them. Will be interesting to see how many UFC fighters come from this list, and possibly even champions!

I'll do an update in about a year, see where these guys are at.

Over and out!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Just a little 6 month update for ya'll on this version 3 list, and my future version 4 list.

*Version 3*
Of the 200 fighters, 150 are still unbeaten, with 50 having lost their perfect records. 

13 of the 200 have been signed by UFC or Bellator (8 by UFC, 5 by Bellator).

*Version 4*
I will also be releasing my new list, version 4, in January. The new list will be the same structure with 200 unbeaten fighters; and the new list will have around 120-150 new fighters, with just 50-80 fighters coming from version 3, so it will largely be a fresh list!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

*2013 Update*

*Heavyweight*
Fighters on list: 20
Still unbeaten: 15
Signed for big promotion: Vitaly Minakov (6) - Bellator











*Lightheavyweight*
Fighters on list: 20
Still unbeaten: 14
Signed for big promotion: Wagner Prado (3) - UFC












*Middleweight*
Fighters on list: 30
Still unbeaten: 15
Signed for big promotion: Jack Hermansson (1) - Bellator, Mikkel Parlo (2) - Bellator












*Welterweight*
Fighters on list: 30
Still unbeaten: 22
Signed for big promotion: Alberto Mina (1) - Bellator, Luke Newman (10) - UFC (TUF), Mike Hill (13) - UFC (TUF), Darrell Horcher (19) - Bellator












*Lightweight*
Fighters on list: 30
Still unbeaten: 20
Signed for big promotion: Bel Wall (4) - UFC (TUF), Patrick Iodice (6) - UFC (TUF), Murad Muchaev (25) - Bellator












*Featherweight*
Fighters on list: 30
Still unbeaten: 20
Signed for big promotion: Joey Gambino (3) - UFC, Mike Wilkinson (12) - UFC, Grand Blackler (20) - UFC (TUF)












*Bantamweight*
Fighters on list: 30
Still unbeaten: 18
Signed for big promotion: N/A












*Flyweight*
Fighters on list: 10
Still unbeaten: 5 
Signed for big promotion: N/A


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Very cool stuff man! I must digest it now.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Level Martinez


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Just as an update, Luke Newman fought at BAMMA 12 and lost to Ryan Scope (Who is undefeated) and has now signed for Cage Warriors not the UFC.

Max Nunes (LHW) is now 12-1 having lost to Jason Jones at BAMMA 13

And at 12-0 I believe Scott Askham should be on that Middleweight list this year.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Yea i'll do an update for the V3 and V4 lists next month, and although its pretty much done, i'm gonna hold off until the new year to release my new version 5 list (consisting of 220 unbeaten fighters).

And yes Askham is on the list, he's currently in my top 5 at middleweight and will stay there as long as he gets past Pascu in December! 

Currently got 14 Englishmen and 2 Welshman planned for my 2014 list which will please you :wink01:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

With the 2014 list (Version 5) being released in the new year, here's an 18 month update of the 2012 (Version 3) list 


*Version 3 Update*


*General Update*





















*Heavyweights*











*Light heavyweights*











*Middleweights*











*Welterweights*











*Lightweights*











*Featherweights*











*Bantamweights*











*Flyweights*


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the work and info. Very useful, I'll be bookmarking this page.


----------

